
A Mosaic of “2001: A Space Odyssey” Made with Processing - ngmc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeUTmjLwOJU
======
ngmc
Originally shared by the creator in the Processing forum:

[https://discourse.processing.org/t/2001-a-space-odyssey-
reto...](https://discourse.processing.org/t/2001-a-space-odyssey-retold-using-
processing/13864)

